# Small Neon Tetra Tankmates?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon and yesterday I got 6 small green neon tetras, and I want to add some more fish, so what would go good with small neon tetras? Also, I tried my betta fish and that did not go well.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

You could keep the tetras as the feature fish and add some ghost or cherry shrimp and otto's, clams, mussles and apple snails, prehaps some other smaller tetras or guppys. Or add the platy fry to grow out.
Or for a feature large fish forget the shrimp and clams, and you could try a different male betta (not all are so agressive), or a dwarf gourami, or paridise fish. Happy little pork chops (harlequin rasboras) or cherry barbs stay small enough, or some of the smaller live bearers.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

hmmm, I think I'll try a dwarf gourami  I've never kept one before, I'll look up they're information, thanks  If anyone has any other ideas, please let me know


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe bottom dwellers, like cory cats?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

If you're gonna go with a Dwarf Gourami get a Honey Gourami. They stay small and are peaceful fish, unlike some of the other Gourami species. If it were me personally, I like big schools so I'd probably get about 2-3 more Neons and a cleanup crew, like shrimp or snails. I'd skip out on the Cory idea only because Cories love hanging with their buds, so getting at least 5-6 is a minimum and you already have 6 Neons in a 10g tank.

Go with the Honey Gourami if you can find them, they're a pretty awesome fish .


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, Honey Gourami  Also, I'll probably get some otos for cleaning. I also already have a bunch of pond snails


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

neon blue or dwarf gourami are great, happy chappies and bright and lively for gouramis.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

well i just got a dwarf flame gourami and it's doin good so far  it's skitish right now, but that'll go away soon


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

cossie said:


> neon blue or dwarf gourami are great, happy chappies and bright and lively for gouramis.


Highly agree, I picked up a Dwarf Neon yesterday along with 8 Serpaes for my 33g and he just does his own thing and minds his business, leaving my other 3 Tetra schools and Oto Cat shoal alone. Pretty stunning looking fish if I do say so myself.

DTetras2: He's going to be shy for a little while since that's how all Gouramis react to new tanks, along with being very skittish in general. I'm pretty sure I read that if you're making loud noises outside the tank (banging, vacuuming, etc.) that also causes them to bug out. Keeping them in a quiet area is best for them and definitely less stressful.


----------

